# Can rabbits sleep on your bed ?(at night)



## larryng

One time I saw a internet site where a rabbit owner lets his rabbit sleep on his bed. (at night)

Is this possible?

How is it done?

This question is just out of curiosity. I have no intentions of letting Peanut sleep with me at night.


----------



## mrbunny

Yes...I think.

I fall asleep quite often on my futon and one or two buns will join me and nap by my head, tucked in the bunny loaf position. But, they are free to leave and go as they please.

Same goes for my bed. But, they don't join me on my bed as often. And they are usually closed in their room at night.


----------



## kkiddle

It's funny because when I first got Cheeto I thought it was weird to let your rabbit sleep on your bed. But then I wanted him to! I mean, he's pretty much a cat, right? But then he wouldn't even get up on the bed. I had many people questioning why I'd want him to get up there because they couldn't get their buns to get _off_ the bed (and apparently there was peeing going on, and lots of it!)
But Cheeto doesn't pee on the bed, and he very rarely sleeps up there. He'll sleep at the end too, not near my pillow. The only thing that really makes me laugh is when he wakes me up to feed him in the morning. He'll stick his face right up near mine and let the whiskers do the waking!
Otherwise, I have had no problems with peeing or digging or anything. He only sleeps up there when he wants attention or feels a little lonely.
I have a very rare bun--one that will listen to everything I tell him. He knows the word "no" and listens to it religiously, he doesn't chew wires or go to the bathroom outside of the box; he leaves the carpet alone and doesn't chew my furniture. That's the only reason I let him free range (and up on the bed!).


----------



## ZRabbits

I think after awhile a bunny can get used to anything. Especially jumping on the bed and laying down to snooze. But if you have allergies, I wouldn't allow your bunny to sleep or even get on your bed. Just my opinion. 

Hoping your allergies are from the hay and not the bunny. I have found that some times my allergies flare up with new hay when I bring it in. It passes after a while. 

I've never heard of a rabbit being allergetic when not neutered and then become allergy free after neutering. Please let us know how it goes. 

K


----------



## MikeScone

Natasha has started sleeping in bed with me over the last few months. Before that, she'd jump into bed for petting and grooming my hands, and then jump down to sleep on her blankie against the wall. Now, she'll spend time in bed with me, licking my hands and being petted in return, then hop down to the foot of the bed, lie down and go right to sleep. Most of the time if I have to get up in the middle of the night, she's still there, fast asleep. 

Scone, on the other hand, never slept on the bed at all, although he insisted on a last petting in bed before I turned off the light, every night right up to the end of his life. As soon as he'd had enough, though, he'd hop off to sleep on the floor. He always preferred hard surfaces for sleeping.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Becky likes to snuggle in bed but tends to hop off to sleep in her "burrow" (a fleese blanket with a step stool on top and a tshirt over that so it's like a cave). Sometimes I'm not sure Gary every sleeps. He tends to use us as speed bumps while we are in bed, but doesn't slow down enough for more than a nose scratch.

There have been a couple sick days where I wake up to Victoria (cat) on my feet, Andre (cat) on my pillow, Becky (rabbit) against my chest, and Gary (rabbit) on my hip. Heaven forbid I need to move! LOL


----------



## gmas rabbit

Benjamin used to get into bed for an hour or so at night for a good long snuggle. When he got tired of it or too warm he would hop down and go sleep on the floor. On lonely night he would hop up and scratch to get under the covers several times. We had a footstool by the bed he used to get up and down.


----------



## LakeCondo

Some people do it, but it wouldn't be for me. Last fall someone was posting that his rabbit was waking him up too early, wanting to be fed asap. He didn't want to have the rabbit sleep in another room, so I don't think it got resolved on the forum.


----------



## larryng

Does the rabbit sleep for eight hours when the rabbit is sleeping on the bed?

Rabbit bladders aren't that big right? Don't they have to go to the bathroom frequently?


----------



## mrbunny

They jump off the bed/futon for me and go in their litter bins. Then, if they want to, they'll come back and join me. There was one time where Bighead has left a few nappy poops by my feet. No biggie. Change sheets, vinegar, baking soda, vacuum, clean.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Benjamin just jumped off, used litter box, ate and then when he got lonely or cold came back. There is just something very comforting and snuggly about cuddling up to a great big fluffy rabbit. Think some of us may not have outgrown our teddy bear fetishes.


----------



## MiniLopHop

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> Benjamin just jumped off, used litter box, ate and then when he got lonely or cold came back. There is just something very comforting and snuggly about cuddling up to a great big fluffy rabbit. Think some of us may not have outgrown our teddy bear fetishes.





Alma, I totally agree. I always sleep with a stuffed bunny, but it's even better when one comes to snuggle. 

They let them selves on and off the bed just like the cats. This also happens when we are watching tv. We snuggle and when a bun has to go they let themselves down. Houdini also tends to over heat with all his wool so he will either move to the footstool or hop down to the floor.


----------



## MagPie

Harvey tends to like the floor better. When I nap very rarely he will join me and the cats. He's not much of a snuggler. And he's got a short attention span ahaha.


----------



## KendallMillerCoates

Caramello loves to jump up on the bed and cuddle on my chest and lick my neck and chin for 15 minutes when he wakes up every morning at 7.
BabyBelle is not a snuggler, she wont sleep with us, she is quite aloof.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Commodore Stockton was the only bunny we had with a bed fetish. He was a really rare bunny--he never bothered anything, so we didn't have to do much bunny proofing, just use the shop vac.


----------



## LakeCondo

Welcome to RO, KMCoates


----------



## MammaOfTwoBlackBunns

gmas rabbit said:


> Benjamin used to get into bed for an hour or so at night for a good long snuggle. When he got tired of it or too warm he would hop down and go sleep on the floor. On lonely night he would hop up and scratch to get under the covers several times. We had a footstool by the bed he used to get up and down.


 I have a foot stool for my bunnies to get up onto the bed but they cant seem to get up past the step stool? there only 8 months. how long did it take for you bunnies to come on the bed?


----------

